# EA Origin: Spieleplattform zählt mehr als 21 Millionen registrierte Nutzer



## icon1zed (1. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *EA Origin: Spieleplattform zählt mehr als 21 Millionen registrierte Nutzer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: EA Origin: Spieleplattform zählt mehr als 21 Millionen registrierte Nutzer


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2012)

Schade, ich hatte ja gehofft, dass diese Plattform irgendwann wieder für immer verschwindet. Dann wird's wohl also auch in Zukunft für mich keine neuen EA Titel mehr geben.


----------



## Throgon (1. August 2012)

Dann erzähle doch mal was du gegen Origin hast? Bevor du dies jedoch tust, lass mich raten. Du nutzt Steam!


----------



## wurzn (1. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte ja gehofft, dass diese Plattform irgendwann wieder für immer verschwindet. Dann wird's wohl also auch in Zukunft für mich keine neuen EA Titel mehr geben.


 
kanns auch nicht nachvollziehn. nutze mittlerweile 3 so teile. warum nur steam toll ist, ka.


----------



## Darknomis806 (1. August 2012)

steam gefällt mir trotzdem besser 

und origin kommt mir nicht auf die platte


----------



## heinz-otto (1. August 2012)

Kein Wunder, wenn man die Leute mit Mass Effect 3 und Battlefield 3 dazu zwingt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man jubelnd zum Origin Nutzer wird. Ist halt noch ein Konto, das man sich erstellen muss, damit EA Daten über einen sammlen kann. Und seien es nur Mailadresse, Herkunftsland und was man sonst noch so zwingend bei der Registrierung angeben musste.


----------



## Throgon (1. August 2012)

Wie lange bist du schon im Internet aktiv? Es scheint mir als wären es nur wenige Wochen. 99,9% der Seiten die man besucht, sammeln Daten über den Besucher und speichern diese um sie später weiter zu verwerten. 

@Darknomis806 

Und warum ist Steam besser? Weil es meist teurer ist als der Einzelhandel?


----------



## Theojin (1. August 2012)

Wieviele Nutzer haben Origin freiwillig drauf von den 21 Millionen? Wahrscheinlich nur der Bruchteil eines Prozents. Bei Steam sieht es zumindest bei mir ganz anders aus. Ich habe etliche Spiele, teilweise fast kostenlos, über Steam gekauft und habe nach einer Neuinstallation meines Betriebssystems Steam direkt nach allen wichtigen Updates installiert.
Weil ich 1. immer gern bei Steam stöbere und hier und da mal 3-4 Euro für ein Spiel hinlege oder auch mal 10 für ein Bundle.
Und 2. , weil ich natürlich mit Steam bequem an meine Spiele rankomme, ohne ewig Ordner zu durchsuchen und manuell Desktopverknüpfungen anzulegen.

Von der "Spionagetätigkeit" nehmen sich all diese Programme nicht viel, stammen sie doch alle aus Amerika. Aber Steam hat nicht zuletzt durch den Vorsprung von fast einer Dekade eine viel bessere Akzeptanz bei den Spielern. Nicht zuletzt, weil sie günstiger sind, wesentlich breiter aufgestellt und auch Indie Entwickler unterstützen.

Und EA hat noch vor kurzem getönt, das ihr Programm kein Ramschladen werden soll. Das sind natürlich gute Vorausetzungen für die Zukunft, wenn man nur auf seinen eigenen Gammelkatalog an Spielen setzt, von denen 90% nur Fortsetzungen sind, die im Jahresturnus überteuert auf den Markt geschmissen werden.

Weit über 8 Jahre nutze ich Steam schon. Wenn ich vermutlich ab dem nächsten Jahr kein Battlefield mehr spiele, fliegt Origin sofort mit von der Platte. Ein Spiel dort kaufen? Niemals.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2012)

Throgon schrieb:


> Dann erzähle doch mal was du gegen Origin hast? Bevor du dies jedoch tust, lass mich raten. Du nutzt Steam!


 
1. Hast du sicher die Sache mit dem Verbraucherschutz mitbekommen und auch Anwälte haben gesagt, dass das was EA da machte, zumindest am Anfang, illegal war. Deswegen mussten sie dann sogar eine Unterlassungserklärung unterschreiben.
Und komm mir bitte jetzt nicht mit: "Aber andere überwachen und sammeln Daten auch." Denn das macht das Ganze trotzdem nicht legitim, sonst könnte man im RL ja auch sagen: "Ach es passieren doch überall Morde, warum noch einen Mörder jagen?"

2. Hab ich keine Lust auf 20 verschiedene Plattformen, auf denen dann alle meine Spiele verteilt sind, mit unterschiedlichen Freundeslisten usw. Das nervt einfach.

3. Damit so eine Plattform ordentlich läuft, muss sie vom Hersteller ordentlich unterstützt werden, z.B. durch kostenlose DLCs. Der Nutzer muss wirklich ein Gefühl haben, dass diese Plattform einem einen Mehrwert bietet. EA nutzt diese Plattform aber nur, um seine kostenpflichtigen DLCs schneller an den Mann zu bringen und die Kontrolle über seine Spiele zu haben. Mehr gibt's nicht. Sie ist für den Spieler nur eine unnötige Belastung.

4. Ist EA keine Firma, die sonderlich vertrauen weckt. In der Vergangenheit wurden da schnell mal irgendwelche MP- Server eingestellt von Spielen, die gerade mal 1 1/2 Jahre alt waren und so. Wer weiß, was da in Zukunft mit ihrer Plattform und den Spielen passiert.


----------



## Chronik (1. August 2012)

"Spieleplattform zählt mehr als 21 Millionen registrierte Nutzer"
Ach echt? Mir egal! Selber schuld wenn man sich so ein Bundestrojaner auf die Platte haut bzw. hauen muss, um seine SUCHT zu befriedigen

Ich bleib auch lieber bei Steam.

@Throgon: Zum ersten weil Steam ab start "ohne große" Ausfälle (sprich Serverdowns, Verbindungsprobleme) auskam. Zum zweiten weil Steam NIE so eine EULA Missere hatte. Keine Frage die is immer noch Fragwürdig (die EULA; das mit dem Scannen) aber die wurde nicht 3 oder 4 (ich weiß es nicht genau) mal angepasst.


----------



## kidou1304 (1. August 2012)

"Shadow_Man: Damit so eine Plattform ordentlich läuft, muss sie vom Hersteller ordentlich unterstützt werden, z.B. durch kostenlose DLCs."  <<< nicht nachgedacht oder wirklich sone Meinung? Ich nutze auch Steam seit Jahren(vlt nicht so massiv wie andere und im mom eher weniger aus mangel an Lust zum zocken) aber wo gibs dort kostenlose DLC's? bzw bei was für spielen? <<will ja nich sagen das es nich so ist, weiss es halt nicht, kann ja an mir vorbeigegangen sein.

DLC's kostenlos haben zu wollen ist mehr als Dreist! Du tust ja gerade so als wenn DLC's keine Entwicklungskosten verursachen würden. Das sind keine Wohltätigkeitsvereine^^

Ich kann allerdings nachvollziehen wenn du sagen würdest, das die DLC's Preislich gesehen angepasst sein müssten.
Und da z.b. finde ich CoD@ Steam z.b. extrems dreist. Siehe ein Mappack für MW2 das glaube ich..ähm 5 karten ca. mitbringt und 3 waren so fern ich mich erinnern kann(lass mich gern korregieren) alte maps aus MW1. Dafür wollten die echt 15€ haben.

tjo für 15€ bekomm ich z.b. bei BF3 mehr als bei MW pro DLC. Neue Fahrzeuge, brandneue Maps, neue Waffen, neue Spielmodi.(DLC'S von Mw3 jetzt nicht mitgezählt, hab ja MW3 nich)

zu deinem Punkt 1. ja es ist schlimm was die gemacht haben, wobei deren Fehler soweit ich weiß nur in einer falschen Wortwahl bestand nach dem sie illegale Sachen hätten machen können. Tjo wurde eben umgeändert die ABG..dennoch bleibt deren Software gleich@ Spionagepotenzial so wie Steam(sogar vom Chaoscomputerclub bestätigt) also kannste mal diesen Punkt als nichtig erklären^^

Punkt 2. hmm njo is jeder anders, mir isses wurscht, weil wenn freunde das selbe Spiel spielen, haben sie ja auch die Plattform die dazu gebraucht wird.

Punkt 4. hmm ka kann ich nich beurteilen, aber ich zweifle mal dran das sie Server von Spielen abschalten die noch ordentliche Spielerzahlen haben. Somal den großteil an Servern, Privatgemietete Server ausmachen. Sollte die software allerdings wie bei BF3, soetwas wie Battlelog benötigen..und sie die "battlelog" server abstellen..ja dann gute nacht.


mfg


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2012)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> DLC's kostenlos haben zu wollen ist mehr als Dreist! Du tust ja gerade so als wenn DLC's keine Entwicklungskosten verursachen würden. Das sind keine Wohltätigkeitsvereine^^


 
Warum ist das dreist? Solche Hersteller verlangen doch teilweise mittlerweile schon bis zu 60 Euro für ein Spiel. Wenn man das mit anderen Produkten vergleicht, ist das schon eine menge Kohle. Und sie sparen ja schon wo es geht, viele Spiele werden extra kurz gemacht, um DLCs danach zu verkaufen. DLCs die teilweise extra vorenthalten werden, die schon lange entwickelt sind und nur in einer Schublade auf die Veröffentlichung warten oder sich schon auf der Disk befinden und dann einfach nur freigeschaltet werden. Die Verpackungen der Spiele sind gerade bei EA lächerlich. So eine billige Box, die leicht auseinander fällt, mit einem einfachen Zettel drin und der DVD, sonst nichts. 
Wenn also jemand das Wort "dreist" bekommen sollte, dann ist das so eine Firma wie EA.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. August 2012)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> ....Punkt 4. hmm ka kann ich nich beurteilen, aber ich zweifle mal dran das sie Server von Spielen abschalten die noch ordentliche Spielerzahlen haben. Somal den großteil an Servern, Privatgemietete Server ausmachen. Sollte die software allerdings wie bei BF3, soetwas wie Battlelog benötigen..und sie die "battlelog" server abstellen..ja dann gute nacht.


 Genau so ist es, ich glaube wenn nur noch 1% aller Spieler aktiv sind, dann werden die Server abgeschaltet bzw. für etwas anderes verwendet wo diese dann auch wirklich ausgelastet werden.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (1. August 2012)

Throgon schrieb:


> Dann erzähle doch mal was du gegen Origin hast? Bevor du dies jedoch tust, lass mich raten. Du nutzt Steam!



Mich hat Origin nur genervt, weil es den Start/Betrieb eines zusätzlichen Programms bedeutet, das meinen Rechner davon abhält, sich voll und ganz auf Battlefield zu konzentrieren. 



Theojin schrieb:


> Wieviele Nutzer haben Origin freiwillig drauf von den 21 Millionen? Wahrscheinlich nur der Bruchteil eines Prozents. Bei Steam sieht es zumindest bei mir ganz anders aus. Ich habe etliche Spiele, teilweise fast kostenlos, über Steam gekauft und habe nach einer Neuinstallation meines Betriebssystems Steam direkt nach allen wichtigen Updates installiert.
> Weil ich 1. immer gern bei Steam stöbere und hier und da mal 3-4 Euro für ein Spiel hinlege oder auch mal 10 für ein Bundle.
> Und 2. , weil ich natürlich mit Steam bequem an meine Spiele rankomme, ohne ewig Ordner zu durchsuchen und manuell Desktopverknüpfungen anzulegen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab Origin nicht freiwillig, mich stört es aber auch nicht. An den Spionagevorwürfen ist nichts dran und all die "nützlichen sozialen Funktionen" die Orgin so mit sich bringt kann man Gott sei Dank deaktivieren (diverse Meldungen über Freundesanfragen, Chats, wer was wann und warum spielt und all den Quark, der mich absolut nicht interessiert).
Ich war anfangs auch vehement gegen Battlelog - aus ähnlichen "sozialen" Gründen wie bei Origin (oder Autolog von EA) - doch mittlerweile, nachdem das ganze gepatched, gepflegt und neu designed wurde, muss ich sagen, dass das eine sehr sinnvolle Ergänzung/Verbesserung für BF3 ist/war. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: man kann immer noch keine Änderungen bezüglich der Spielsteuerung über Battlelog machen.

Alles in allem gebe ich denen recht, die sich über die Vielzahl der Accounts beschweren, die man haben muss, wenn man alle Plattformen nutzen möchte. Ich hab bisher nur BF3-Premium über Origin bezogen und dabei wird es auch bleiben, es sei denn es erscheint irgendwann ein weiterer DLC für BF3, der mich interessiert.
Ich kauf auch keine Spiele mehr mit dem Windows-Live-Gehampel von Microsoft. Hab damals Codemasters F1 2010 gekauft, und die arbeiten leider damit. Zum Kotzen! Dagegen ist Battlelog eine Offenbarung und sogar Origin macht quasi alles besser.


----------



## Exar-K (1. August 2012)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> "Shadow_Man: Damit so eine Plattform ordentlich läuft, muss sie vom Hersteller ordentlich unterstützt werden, z.B. durch kostenlose DLCs."  <<< nicht nachgedacht oder wirklich sone Meinung? Ich nutze auch Steam seit Jahren(vlt nicht so massiv wie andere und im mom eher weniger aus mangel an Lust zum zocken) aber wo gibs dort kostenlose DLC's? bzw bei was für spielen? <<will ja nich sagen das es nich so ist, weiss es halt nicht, kann ja an mir vorbeigegangen sein.


 Ja, das ist es anscheinend. Valve versorgt alle ihre Spiele seit ewigen Jahren mit kostenlosen DLCs.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. August 2012)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Hab damals Codemasters F1 2010 gekauft, und die arbeiten leider damit. Zum Kotzen! Dagegen ist Battlelog eine Offenbarung und sogar Origin macht quasi alles besser.


 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGlECz4dsqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Mir gefällt dieses Gehampel außerordentlich gut.  Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob zusätzlich noch eine weitere Aktivierung notwendig wäre.


----------



## Skoo (1. August 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ja, das ist es anscheinend. Valve versorgt alle ihre Spiele seit ewigen Jahren mit kostenlosen DLCs.



Oder verschenkt ihre Spiele  .


----------



## stawacz (1. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum ist das dreist? Solche Hersteller verlangen doch teilweise mittlerweile schon bis zu 60 Euro für ein Spiel. Wenn man das mit anderen Produkten vergleicht, ist das schon eine menge Kohle. Und sie sparen ja schon wo es geht, viele Spiele werden extra kurz gemacht, um DLCs danach zu verkaufen. DLCs die teilweise extra vorenthalten werden, die schon lange entwickelt sind und nur in einer Schublade auf die Veröffentlichung warten oder sich schon auf der Disk befinden und dann einfach nur freigeschaltet werden. Die Verpackungen der Spiele sind gerade bei EA lächerlich. So eine billige Box, die leicht auseinander fällt, mit einem einfachen Zettel drin und der DVD, sonst nichts.
> Wenn also jemand das Wort "dreist" bekommen sollte, dann ist das so eine Firma wie EA.


 

also ohne scheiß,,will dir auch nich zu nahe treten,aber wer heute noch 60 euro fürn pc spiel ausgibt,is selber schuld,,,,für das geld bekomm ich drei...und das bei release


----------



## Theojin (1. August 2012)

Oder unendlich viele, und das sogar ohne Steam oder Origin. Ist alles nur eine Ansichtssache  .


----------



## Mendos (1. August 2012)

Die meisten Spieler werden ja wohl "gezwungenermaßen" einen Account dort besitzen. Ist ja der gleiche Müll wie Steam. Man kauft ein Retail-Spiel und muß es dann für die jeweilige Plattform einen Account erstellen, um es dort zu aktivieren. Eine Wahl hat man dann ja nicht, außer das Spiel gleich gar nicht zu kaufen.

Wenn dieser ganze Unsinn irgendwann mal wieder aufhört, werd ich wieder PC-Spiele abseits von Indie-Spielen kaufen. So kann mir das alles gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## ING (1. August 2012)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, wenn man die Leute mit Mass Effect 3 und Battlefield 3 dazu zwingt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man jubelnd zum Origin Nutzer wird.


war mit steam und hl2 genau das gleiche, keiner wollte damals steam wirklich haben, außer valve^^

wer steam nutzt hat in meinen augen kein recht sich über origin zu beschweren.


----------



## Kerusame (1. August 2012)

bla bla bla
ich finde eine plattform oder seite sollte nicht mit nutzerzahlen prahlen solange nutzer zum verwenden der plattform gezwungen werden wenn sie produkte nutzen möchten die sie im einzelhandel erworben haben.
bei mir ist das so, ich hab origin nur wegen bf3... 
und nein! als ich bf3 gekauft habe, wusste ich nicht dass origin sich verpflichtend bei jedem spielstart automatisch einschaltet.

abgesehen davon, ich hatte lange zeit probleme beim laden der maps - hatte teilweise 2-3 minuten ladezeit trotz win7 64bit, i7 x3,2ghz,gtx580 sli, ssd, 8gb ram,...- das hat sich erst erledigt als ich origin nach jedem start direkt in den offline-mode gestellt hab! - also kurzum, origin verzögert meine ladezeiten bei battlefield!!! für mich grund genug nichts von origin zu halten...

dass origin sich nicht direkt im offline-modus starten lässt ist außerdem nur einer der vielen punkte die am programm ansich noch zu bemängeln sind...
ebenso wie die scheiss werbung die jedes mal mit auf geht, sogar zu produkten die ich schon habe: "kaufen sie jetzt battlefield 3 für nur 29,99" - äh hallo? ich starte gerade battlefield 3, was soll der mist?


dazu kommen noch falschaussagen von EA ala: "wir möchten mit origin eine alternative bieten" - eine alternative bedeutet für mich aber dass ich eine wahl habe, die habe ich bei origin nicht!

oder: "origin wird kein ramschladen" - und 3 wochen später gibts ne rabattaktion mit teilweise -70%



apropos, ich will hier garnicht andeuten dass steam besser ist, abgesehen davon dass das programm ansich schon runder läuft was klar sein sollte - is ja doch schon ein paar jährchen früher raus gekommen, und es wird sich darum gekümmert - aber steam ist wenigstens soviel und bietet oft sehr günstig gute spiele an, wenn sie einen schon zur bindung bei steam drängen.

für mich ist origin einfach ein dummer scheiss zu dem ich gedrängt wurde, als würde mir jemand 1 neues fenster verkaufen und mir dann erzählen dass ich für den einbau aber auch die ganze hausfassade renovieren muss.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (1. August 2012)

Hehe, Origin ist sowas wie die BILD-Zeitung in Deutschland. Jeder lästert darüber aber komischerweise wissen fast alle "rein zufällig" auch immer was drinsteht. ;D
Herrlich. 21 Mio registrierte User. Das ist gefühlt fast so viel wie die Leute die ich in diversen Foren schon über Origin habe herziehen sehen. 
Schon lustig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2012)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Hehe, Origin ist sowas wie die BILD-Zeitung in Deutschland. Jeder lästert darüber aber komischerweise wissen fast alle "rein zufällig" auch immer was drinsteht. ;D
> Herrlich. 21 Mio registrierte User. Das ist gefühlt fast so viel wie die Leute die ich in diversen Foren schon über Origin habe herziehen sehen.
> Schon lustig.


 
Du darfst nicht vergessen: Jeder ehemalige EA (Downloadmanager) Account wurde auch zu einem Origin-Account umgewandelt. Also selbst wenn jemand nur C&C3 gespielt hatte damals, führt den EA jetzt auch als Origin-Account.  So hat man sich die Zahlen auch schön "aufgehübscht".


----------



## MisterSmith (1. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen: Jeder ehemalige EA (Downloadmanager) Account wurde auch zu einem Origin-Account umgewandelt. Also selbst wenn jemand nur C&C3 gespielt hatte damals, führt den EA jetzt auch als Origin-Account.  So hat man sich die Zahlen auch schön "aufgehübscht".


 Aber wären es dann nicht viel mehr als 21 Millionen Nutzer? Wenn es danach ginge hätte ich ebenfalls einen Account bei Origin. Ich denke wenn man alle verkauften Spiele mit Accountzwang addiert, käme man zumindest in die Nähe der 21.000.000.

Dann müssten sich alleine Spiele wie z. B. Mass Effect 3, Battlefield 3 und SWToR relativ schlecht verkauft haben. Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, vor allem da es ja bei weitem nicht die einzigen sind.


----------



## LostHero (1. August 2012)

Und wie viele der 21 Mio sind *FREIWILLIG* da?
Ich z.B. zähle nur wegen Mass Effect 3 zu den verdammten..... Das impliziert nicht, dass ich die Software jemals länger als nötig installiert oder gestartet hatte, geschweige denn diese nutze in Form von Käufen, "Social Plattform", what ever.

Im Gegenteil, ich hasse den Dreck wie nix anderes!


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2012)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> "Shadow_Man: Damit so eine Plattform ordentlich läuft, muss sie vom Hersteller ordentlich unterstützt werden, z.B. durch kostenlose DLCs."  <<< nicht nachgedacht oder wirklich sone Meinung? Ich nutze auch Steam seit Jahren(vlt nicht so massiv wie andere und im mom eher weniger aus mangel an Lust zum zocken) aber wo gibs dort kostenlose DLC's? bzw bei was für spielen? <<will ja nich sagen das es nich so ist, weiss es halt nicht, kann ja an mir vorbeigegangen sein.


 Scheint so.

Auf Platz eins dürfte dabei *Team Fortress 2* stehen, das es auf über 20 Inhalts Updates gebracht hat.
Dann gibt es für *Left 4 Dead 1&2* diverse DLCs (Bonuskampagnen und Integration des ersten Teils in Left 4 Dead 2).
*Portal 2 *hat den Editor erhalten, mit dem sich spielend einfach neue Level basteln lassen. Und ein zusätzliches Koop Map pack iirc.
Dann gibt es noch kostenlose Spiele auf Steam, wie zB *Team Fortress 2, Alien Swarm, *sogra irgendeinen *Portal *Teil gab's mal komplett geschenkt.

Und dann gab es ja noch das ARG zum Portal 2 Release, wo rund 10 Indie Spiele Bonus Level, Skins etc mit Portal Thema  in ihre Spiele gebracht hatten ebenfalls umsonst ....



LostHero schrieb:


> Und wie viele der 21 Mio sind *FREIWILLIG* da?


 Und wieviele haben da doppelte Accounts, damit sie einzelne Spiele samt Account wieder verkaufen können?


----------



## shippy74 (1. August 2012)

EA sollte einfach den Kunden mal die Möglichkeit geben für 4 Wochen ihren Origin Account zu löschen und die verwendeten Keys wieder freischalten, denke dann wären es höchstens noch 10 Mio. Ich hab auch nen Origin Account wegen BF3, hab das aber vom PC im Januar entfernt, genau das gleiche hat ein Kumpel von mir auch gemacht. Also arbeitet EA doch größten teils mit Kartei Leichen.
Alles Augenwischerei, der Sinn ist das man den Leuten sagt das 21 Mio Leute das Programm nutzen um es so KUNDENFREUNDLICHER aussehen zu lassen. 
Wenn sie wirklich glaubwürdige zahlen abgeben wollen dann sollen sie mal die Accounts zählen, die sich in den letzten 3 Monaten eingeloggt haben.
genau die gleiche Augenwischerei wie mit BF Heros, laut Fernseh Werbung 11 Mio Spieler... lächerlich.

ich finde Origin und auch Steam sind absolut Kunden unfreundlich da sie NUR Patches über ihre Müll Software erlauben. Ich werde erst wieder von denen was kaufen bzw. nutzen wenn ich mir die Patches ziehen kann wann und wo ich will.


----------



## Muckimann (2. August 2012)

Theojin schrieb:


> ...
> Weit über 8 Jahre nutze ich Steam schon. Wenn ich vermutlich ab dem nächsten Jahr kein Battlefield mehr spiele, fliegt Origin sofort mit von der Platte. Ein Spiel dort kaufen? Niemals.



Mich würd ma interssieren wie weit über 8 Jahre du Steam schon nutzt wenn es diesen September erst 9 wird. /klugscheißmodus


----------



## Throgon (2. August 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> EA sollte einfach den Kunden mal die Möglichkeit geben für 4 Wochen ihren Origin Account zu löschen und die verwendeten Keys wieder freischalten, denke dann wären es höchstens noch 10 Mio. Ich hab auch nen Origin Account wegen BF3, hab das aber vom PC im Januar entfernt, genau das gleiche hat ein Kumpel von mir auch gemacht. Also arbeitet EA doch größten teils mit Kartei Leichen.
> Alles Augenwischerei, der Sinn ist das man den Leuten sagt das 21 Mio Leute das Programm nutzen um es so KUNDENFREUNDLICHER aussehen zu lassen.
> Wenn sie wirklich glaubwürdige zahlen abgeben wollen dann sollen sie mal die Accounts zählen, die sich in den letzten 3 Monaten eingeloggt haben.
> genau die gleiche Augenwischerei wie mit BF Heros, laut Fernseh Werbung 11 Mio Spieler... lächerlich.
> ...



Hast du schon mal gelesen was du schreibst?

Jedes Programm dieser Art würde nicht in der Variante existieren, wenn nicht durch irgendeinen Zwang den Kunden an dieses gebunden hätte. Steam, der Ubisoft-Luncher und natürlich auch Origin arbeiten so und genau das ist auch das Ziel dabei. Per "Druck" Kunden an sich zu binden. 


Die gleiche Augenwischerei betreibt Blizzard mit WoW. In dem sie immer wieder neue Märkte erschließen können sie ihre Zahlen halten. 
Ich bezweifle aber das soviele bei Steam inaktiv sind, da es ja mehrere große Titel gibt, welche aktiv gespielt werden. Dazu gehören Fifa, Mass Effect und Battlefield. Da kommen sicherlich Millionen im zweistelligen Bereich zusammen.

Warum solltes solche zahlen das Programm kundenfreundlicher Aussehen lassen? Das zeigt doch nur das genügend Leute dem Zwang unter gekommen sind (Ich gehöre auch dazu, aber mich stört nicht wie Origin arbeitet).

Finde es doch immer wieder amüsant, wie Leute auf EA rumhacken, aber anscheinend nicht wissen was andere Publisher und Entwickler abziehen. EA ist sicherlich kein "Engel", jedoch arbeiten sie nicht mit dreckigeren Mitteln, als alle anderen nennenswerten Publishern. Das soll ebenfalls nicht heißen das ich alles gut heiße, aber wer in den heutigen Verhältnissen als Marke bzw. Firma überleben will, muss wohl einiges nternehmen.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber wären es dann nicht viel mehr als 21 Millionen Nutzer? Wenn es danach ginge hätte ich ebenfalls einen Account bei Origin. Ich denke wenn man alle verkauften Spiele mit Accountzwang addiert, käme man zumindest in die Nähe der 21.000.000.
> 
> Dann müssten sich alleine Spiele wie z. B. Mass Effect 3, Battlefield 3 und SWToR relativ schlecht verkauft haben. Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, vor allem da es ja bei weitem nicht die einzigen sind.



Warum zählst du nun Swtor mit? Für dieses Spiel bestand nie und besteht auch kein Originzwang da es einen eigenen Luncher nutzt. Klar es nutzt die gleichen Accountdaten und taucht in der Originbibliothek auf, kann aber auch ohne Origin gespielt werden.

Es zählen nicht alle jemals erstellten EA-Accounts, sondern nur diese, welche ein Spiel über Origin gespielt haben bzw. noch spielen.

Von BF3 wurden bis Februar ca. 11 Millionen und Fifa 10 Millionen Einheiten verkauft. Mass Effect 3 wurde 3,5 Millionen mal an den handel ausgeliefert(nur Retail). Einige Schätzungen belaufen sich auf insgesamt 4,5 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten(Retail und Digital). Dazu rechnest du noch Kingdoms of Amalur, welches glaube ich auf knapp 1 Millionen kam. Einige kauften sich sicherlich nicht nur eins der genannten Spiele. Man darf natürlich die "kleineren" Spiele nicht vergessen. Die Zahl scheint schon realistisch und eigentlich nachvollziehbar, auch wenn es einige Originhater nicht wahrhaben wollen, das soviele nicht widerstehen konnten...


----------



## shippy74 (2. August 2012)

Throgon schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal gelesen was du schreibst?
> Jedes Programm dieser Art würde nicht in der Variante existieren, wenn nicht durch irgendeinen Zwang den Kunden an dieses gebunden hätte. Steam, der Ubisoft-Luncher und natürlich auch Origin arbeiten so und genau das ist auch das Ziel dabei. Per "Druck" Kunden an sich zu binden.
> .



Klar hab ich gelesen was ich schreibe und ich kann mit gutem Gewissen gegen solche Programme sein , da ich nicht eins von den Programmen auf dem PC hab und auch kein Spiel in naher Zukunft kaufen werde das auf die genannten  Plattformen setzt.
Ich lehne Plattformen ab die mich entweder zum kaufen bringen wollen oder aber dazu zwingen Online zu sein, wenn ich Singel Player Spiele.
Natürlich muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er alles mit sich machen lässt nur um ein Spiel zu Spielen,aber ich denke ich bin alt genug um entscheiden zu können ob  ein Spiel sowas wert ist.
Bei reinen online Games macht es keinen Unterschied aber für SP Games ist es eine Zumutung. oder kannst du mir einen wirklich GUTEN Grund nennen warum ich bei einer reinen SP Kampagne im Internet sein muss. Ich konnte bis zum heutigen Tag noch nicht ein Grund finden der dafür spricht.
Der einzige der nen Nutzen davon hat ist der Hersteller und die Kunden stumpfen immer mehr ab und lassen sich immer mehr vorschreiben wie sie IHR GEKAUFTES Produkt nutzen dürfen.
Noch 10 Jahre und ihr müsst den Spielhersteller eine Bankeinzugsermächtigung faxen bevor ihr ein Spiel laden oder updaten könnt.

Bin mal gespannt was los ist wenn einer der großen pleite geht und eure über Jahre,Online,gekauften Spiele weg sind und braucht keiner zu sagen das wird nie passieren. Schaut euch nur an was Momentan auf der Welt los ist,das ist erst die Spitze vom Eisberg. Braucht auch keiner jetzt zu schreiben dann machen sie halt ein offline Patch, wenn der laden pleite ist , ist keiner mehr da der eure Patches Programmieren wird.
Ihr schmeißt euer sauer verdientes Geld einem Haufen Aktionäre hinterher die für ein Butterbrot ihre Oma verkaufen würden und bekommt noch nicht mal eine CD dafür, geschweige denn könntet ihr Ohne ihre Server auch nur ein Spiel installieren oder Spielen.Schaut nach Amerika, die gehen über Leichen,die werfen tausende Familien aus ihren Häuser und lassen sie dann leer stehen und vergammeln.

Würde mich echt wundern wenn das ewig so weiter geht, zumal immer mehr Studios/Firmen/Länder Pleite gehen.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. August 2012)

Throgon schrieb:


> Warum zählst du nun Swtor mit? Für dieses Spiel bestand nie und besteht auch kein Originzwang da es einen eigenen Luncher nutzt. Klar es nutzt die gleichen Accountdaten und taucht in der Originbibliothek auf, kann aber auch ohne Origin gespielt werden.
> 
> Es zählen nicht alle jemals erstellten EA-Accounts, sondern nur diese, welche ein Spiel über Origin gespielt haben bzw. noch spielen.
> 
> Von BF3 wurden bis Februar ca. 11 Millionen und Fifa 10 Millionen Einheiten verkauft. Mass Effect 3 wurde 3,5 Millionen mal an den handel ausgeliefert(nur Retail). Einige Schätzungen belaufen sich auf insgesamt 4,5 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten(Retail und Digital). Dazu rechnest du noch Kingdoms of Amalur, welches glaube ich auf knapp 1 Millionen kam. Einige kauften sich sicherlich nicht nur eins der genannten Spiele. Man darf natürlich die "kleineren" Spiele nicht vergessen. Die Zahl scheint schon realistisch und eigentlich nachvollziehbar, auch wenn es einige Originhater nicht wahrhaben wollen, das soviele nicht widerstehen konnten...


 War SWToR Anfangs nicht nur über Origin erhältlich? Ich meinte da war irgendwas, falls nicht dann wäre das natürlich falsch.
Und bist du dir sicher das BF3 alleine für den PC 11 Millionen mal verkauft wurde?
Battlefield 3: Neue Verkaufszahlen für den Ego-Shooter- 8 Millionen Verkäufe bislang

Wäre interessant wenn du mir eine Quelle nennen könntest, in der steht das BF3 für den PC 11 Millionen mal verkauft wurde.


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2012)

ING schrieb:


> wer steam nutzt hat in meinen augen kein recht sich über origin zu beschweren.


 Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus einem anderen Thread:


Worrel schrieb:


> 1. _Steam _wurde als Konzept eingeführt,  Patches leichter zu verteilen - _Origin_, um Kundendaten an Dritte  weiterzugeben (siehe ursprüngliche AGB)
> 
> 2. Ich habe mit _Steam  _inzwischen bereits eine Spiel Verwaltungs, Community und Kauf  Plattform. Ich brauche keine zweite, bei der ich dann ggfalls eine  Erweiterung nicht nutzen kann, weil das Hauptspiel auf der anderen  Plattform ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus einem anderen Thread:


 
bei den punkten 2 bis 4 stimme weitestgehend zu.

nicht aber bei punkt 1:
steam wurde für hl2 in erster linie als kopierschutzmechanismus eingeführt und maximal in zweiter linie deshalb, weil man darüber besser updates verteilen kann.
und origin wurde garantiert nicht aus der taufe gehoben, um kundendaten an dritte weiterzugeben. zumal das valve auch macht.


----------



## Mothman (2. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zumal das valve auch macht.


An wen denn und wie wirkt sich das auf mich aus?


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus einem anderen Thread:
> 
> 1. Steam wurde als Konzept eingeführt, Patches leichter zu verteilen - Origin, um Kundendaten an Dritte weiterzugeben (siehe ursprüngliche AGB)


Ich denke nicht, dass Origin aus deinem Grund eingeführt wurde, denn die persönlichen Kundendaten hatte EA ja bereits vor Origin.
Sicherlich hatte sich EA im Vorfeld das Recht per AGB eingeräumt, diese Daten zu verwerten & darüber kann man gerne diskutieren.



> 2. Ich habe mit Steam inzwischen bereits eine Spiel Verwaltungs, Community und Kauf Plattform. Ich brauche keine zweite, bei der ich dann ggfalls eine Erweiterung nicht nutzen kann, weil das Hauptspiel auf der anderen Plattform ist.


Ändert aber nichts an der Argumentation von ING. Schlussendlich bietet Origin das Gleiche, vllt. noch nicht in diesem Umfang, wie Steam. D.h. über das eine System zu motzen und das andere in den Himmel zu loben ist, sagen wir mal, etwas unglücklich.



> 3. Bei Steam gibt es spielübergreifende Aktionen (Pre Order Bonus Items für Team Fortress 2 beim Kauf eines ganz anderen Spiels; Portal Level u.a. in Defense Grid: Awakening und The Ball)


Schön! Steam macht Werbung für Steam ... da muss man zuschlagen!  
Steam ist nach Jahren dort angekommen, wo sie jetzt sind: nämlich eine Online Distributionsplattform, völlig losgelöst von einem Publisher. Das Origin, so wie Steam am Anfang, erstmal die eigenen Produkte, d.h. EA, pusht, sollte ja klar sein & wenn man erstmal eine gewisse Userbase hat, werden auch weitere Publisher dazukommen.

Ob das jetzt wünschenswert ist, d.h. div. Plattformen mit ggf. gleichen Angeboten, sei mal dahin gestellt ... nur ist dadurch, dass Steam erster am Markt war, Steam nicht besser.

Beide Plattformen, bzw. alle DRM Plattformen, sind einfach nur "fubar" für unser Hobby ... DAS ist der Punkt, der mich an der ganzen Diskussion stört.


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> An wen denn und wie wirkt sich das auf mich aus?


 
woher soll ich das wissen?


----------



## Mothman (2. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> woher soll ich das wissen?


 Und woher weißt du dann, dass sie es machen? Dann kann man es ja eigentlich nur vermuten oder davon ausgehen.

EDIT:
Ich motze btw weder über Origin noch über Steam. Ich spiele lieber.^^


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du dann, dass sie es machen? Dann kann man es ja eigentlich nur vermuten oder davon ausgehen.


 
ok, ich korrigiere: valve räumt sich das recht ein (ebenso wie ea im falle von origin).



> Ich motze btw weder über Origin noch über Steam. Ich spiele lieber.^^



ich motze ebenfalls weder über das eine, noch über das andere. ich stelle lediglich fest.


----------



## Mothman (2. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ok, ich korrigiere: valve räumt sich das recht ein (ebenso wie ea im falle von origin).


So wie (ich schätze das jetzt, da ich keine Nachweise habe) bestimmt 75% der Seiten, wo man persönliche Daten angeben muss.

EDIT:
Und meine zweite Frage wäre ja auch noch offen: Wie wirkt sich das auf mich aus? Bekomme ich in 2 Jahren dann Werbeemails entsprechend meiner Bestellungen? Also damit könnte ich kaum leben.^^
Ich meine: Müsste ich dann nicht mal langsam negative Auswirkungen davon spüren, wenn doch schon seit Jahren meine Daten verkauft werden?


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> So wie (ich schätze das jetzt, da ich keine Nachweise habe) bestimmt 75% der Seiten, wo man persönliche Daten angeben muss.


 
ich behaupte nichts anderes.
nur verstehe ich die skandalisierung bei origin dann nicht.


----------



## Mothman (2. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich behaupte nichts anderes.
> nur verstehe ich die skandalisierung bei origin dann nicht.


Das versteh ich auch nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das versteh ich auch nicht.


 
gut. dann scheinen wir ja einer meinung zu sein.

mir gings nicht darum steam zu kritisieren. mir passte nur worrels differenzierung beim thema datenschutz (steam=gut/ origin=böse) nicht.


----------



## Mothman (2. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gut. dann scheinen wir ja einer meinung zu sein.
> 
> mir gings nicht darum steam zu kritisieren. mir passte nur worrels differenzierung beim thema datenschutz (steam=gut/ origin=böse) nicht.


Achso, okay. 
Naja, ich persönlich sehe ja weder in Steam noch in Origin irgendwas "grundsätzlich Schlechtes". Hat alles beides Vor-und Nachteile. Wie meistens im Leben.


----------



## DerBloP (2. August 2012)

"EA Origin: Spieleplattform zählt mehr als 21 Millionen registrierte Nutzer"

Gezwungenermaßen!!!


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Origin aus deinem Grund eingeführt wurde, denn die persönlichen Kundendaten hatte EA ja bereits vor Origin.
> Sicherlich hatte sich EA im Vorfeld das Recht per AGB eingeräumt, diese Daten zu verwerten & darüber kann man gerne diskutieren.


Gut, so konkret formuliert stimmt das wohl nicht. Entschuldigt bitte die überspitzte Formulierung.

Allerdings war ihnen dieser Aspekt immerhin so wichtig, daß sie dafür eine rechtliche Absicherung in die AGBs geschrieben hatten. Also ist mindestens das Vorhaben eine unbestreitbare Tatsache.

Und alleine damit hat sich Ea/Origin bei mir schon sämtliche Chancen verspielt. Wer einmal mit dem Dietrich in meiner Wohnungstür erwischt wird, dem drück ich doch keinen Generalschlüssel in die Hand ...



> Ändert aber nichts an der Argumentation von ING. Schlussendlich bietet Origin das Gleiche, vllt. noch nicht in diesem Umfang, wie Steam. D.h. über das eine System zu motzen und das andere in den Himmel zu loben ist, sagen wir mal, etwas unglücklich.


Ändert nix daran, daß ich Origin nicht brauche - ich hab schon so ein Programm und Uplay und GfWL und BattleNet, Bioware, Epicgames ... Accounts ...  für mich ist Origin einfach das Programm zuviel".

Ich brauch ja auch keine 20 Textverarbeitungsprogramme - eins reicht mir.



> Schön! Steam macht Werbung für Steam ... da muss man zuschlagen!


Die Portal Bonus DLCs waren alle kostenlos (die entsprechenden Spiele musste man natürlich haben).



> Ob das jetzt wünschenswert ist, d.h. div. Plattformen mit ggf. gleichen Angeboten, sei mal dahin gestellt ... nur ist dadurch, dass Steam erster am Markt war, Steam nicht besser.


Deshalb nicht. Aber alleine, daß zB die Steam Software/Hardware Survey optional ist und nicht per AGB hinterrücks aufgezwungen wird, wirft schon ein ganz anderes Licht auf Valve.



> Beide Plattformen, bzw. alle DRM Plattformen, sind einfach nur "fubar" für unser Hobby ... DAS ist der Punkt, der mich an der ganzen Diskussion stört.


 Ich finde, da kann, darf und sollte man sogar differenzieren.


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde, da kann, darf und sollte man sogar differenzieren.


... dann würde ich gerne mal wissen, was genau an DRM & Accountbindung diskussionswürdig ist bzw. wo man hier differenzieren sollte?

Ich habe ja nichts gg. rein digitale Distributionen, ich hab seit der Beta von GoodOldGames.com einen Account dort ... nur haben diese Spiele eben kein DRM & schon garnicht eine Accountbindung.

Darum meine direkte Frage an dich: warum ist DRM bzw. Accountbindung von Vorteil für den Endkunden?!


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... Darum meine direkte Frage an dich: warum ist DRM bzw. Accountbindung von Vorteil für den Endkunden?!


Die Frage ist falsch gestellt: 
Nicht: Warum *ist *DRM ein Vorteil? sondern: warum *kann *DRM ein Vorteil sein?

Beispielsweise: (wenn's denn funktionieren würde) Cheatfreie Highscorelisten. Absolute Sicherheit, kein geduptes Item zu kaufen. 100%ige Beweisbarkeit, daß du eine Lizenz für Software X hast, selbst wenn du Einlogdaten und was weiß ich nicht alles verlegt hast.


----------



## shippy74 (2. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist falsch gestellt:
> Nicht: Warum *ist *DRM ein Vorteil? sondern: warum *kann *DRM ein Vorteil sein?
> 
> Beispielsweise: (wenn's denn funktionieren würde) Cheatfreie Highscorelisten. Absolute Sicherheit, kein geduptes Item zu kaufen. 100%ige Beweisbarkeit, daß du eine Lizenz für Software X hast, selbst wenn du Einlogdaten und was weiß ich nicht alles verlegt hast.



Naja es Funktioniert aber nicht, das mit dem Cheaten kann sicherlich der DRM Schutz nicht unterbinden. Braucht man unbedingt Items im Spiel die man gegen bare Münze kaufen muss? Und zu der Beweisbarkeit, ich brauch nur den Kopf zu drehen dann hab ich beweise genug und finden tu ich meine Keys auch alle da die oh welch ein Zufall, alle beim Spiel dabei sind. Ausserdem, könnte man das auch mit einem Einmaligen Aktivieren belegen, damit die Leute das machen könnte man ja nen kleinen Bonus machen, wie zb ein paar Extra Waffen oder Fahrzeuge oder was auch immer man im Spiel gebrauchen könnte.
Genauso könnte man auch sagen das dein Account nicht sicher ist, nämlich dann wenn durch Zufall dein E-mail Account flöten geht aus welchem Grund auch immer. 
Du nennst viele gründe aber noch nicht einer der überzeugen kann warum es besser ist wenn man für ein SP Spiel Online sein muss, es gibt nämlich keinen. Ihr zitiert nur das was euch die Plattform Betreiber vorgeben. Wenn zb ein Patch kommt, dann konnte man den Früher an zig stellen laden, einfach geschaut wo es am schnellsten ging und gut war, wenn bei COD zb ein Patch kommt und tausende Leute den ziehen dann sitzt du Stunden vor deiner Kiste und kannst nicht Spielen.
Der einzige echte Grund ist das ihr euer Spiel in die Tonne werfen könnt wenn ihr merkt das die Kohle falsch investiert war, da ihr es nicht mehr verkaufen könnt.


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist falsch gestellt:
> Nicht: Warum *ist *DRM ein Vorteil? sondern: warum *kann *DRM ein Vorteil sein?


Darum sollte man differenzieren? Weil DRM ein Vorteil *sein kann*?! Vorratsdatenspeicherung *kann* auch von Vorteil sein, nur machts das nicht besser.



> Beispielsweise: (wenn's denn funktionieren würde) Cheatfreie Highscorelisten. Absolute Sicherheit, kein geduptes Item zu kaufen. 100%ige Beweisbarkeit, daß du eine Lizenz für Software X hast, selbst wenn du Einlogdaten und was weiß ich nicht alles verlegt hast.


Das sind irgendwie merkwürdige Beispiele. Cheatfrei hat ja nichts mit DRM zutun, absolut nicht. Die absolute Sicherheit, kein geduptes Item zu kaufen hat auch nichts mit DRM an sich zutun, sondern das ist eine Designentscheidung des Entwicklers, dass die Daten auf dem Server verbleiben.

100% Beweisbarkeit? Für was? Welche Einlogdaten? Die Einlogdaten, die ich benötige, weil es sich um ein DRM Spiel handelt?  

Unter uns zwei Pastorentöchter, ich würde mich ja DRM nicht komplett verschließen, wenn es wirklich Vor- bzw. keine Nachteile bietet, selbst das würde mir ja schon reichen. 

Warum kann ich nicht einfach, ohne Einschränkung, ein Spiel an Freunde verleihen? Man brauch doch nur die Lizenz vom Spiel temporär auf einen anderen Account transferieren, wahlweise für 5, 10 oder 30 Tage. Danach wird die Lizenz ohne weiteres zutun zurück übertragen. Oder nehmen wir Spiele verkaufen, warum ist es nicht mit drei Handgriffen möglich, ein Spiel von einem Account zu lösen und auf einen anderen zu übertragen?

Die Hürde ist definitiv nicht technischer Natur, sondern so gewollt ... Gebrauchtmarkt für Spiele sind mit DRM, in der heutigen Form, so gut wie passé.

Man könnte das ganze Thema DRM soviel einfacher für den Endkunden machen, wenn man denn *wollte*, und da liegt leider das große Problem, mit dem ich mich heute immer noch nicht anfreunden mag.


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Naja es Funktioniert aber nicht, das mit dem Cheaten kann sicherlich der DRM Schutz nicht unterbinden.


Ich schliesse nicht aus, daß es mal ein DRM geben könnte, was das Cheaten zuverlässig verhindern kann.

Bestes Beispiel dafür wäre sowas wie OnLive - wo ein Cheater eben gar nicht mehr an den Code rankommt.

Wobei ich jetzt nicht sage, daß ich OnLive toll finde.



> Braucht man unbedingt Items im Spiel die man gegen bare Münze kaufen muss?


Wer sagt denn was von barer Münze?



> Und zu der Beweisbarkeit, ich brauch nur den Kopf zu drehen dann hab ich beweise genug und finden tu ich meine Keys auch alle da die oh welch ein Zufall, alle beim Spiel dabei sind.


Angenommen: Wohnungsbrand, alle Spielepackungen und Keys verbrannt.

Meine Steam Einlogdaten weiß ich noch, also komme ich an sämtliche meiner Steam Spiele.



> Ausserdem, könnte man das auch mit einem Einmaligen Aktivieren belegen, ...


... was dann ein DRM wäre.



> Genauso könnte man auch sagen das dein Account nicht sicher ist, nämlich dann wenn durch Zufall dein E-mail Account flöten geht aus welchem Grund auch immer.


Wenn man ein DRM hat, bei dem man sich mit seinem neuen Personalausweis einloggen kann, braucht man keine EMail Adresse.



> Du nennst viele gründe aber noch nicht einer der überzeugen kann warum es besser ist wenn man für ein SP Spiel Online sein muss, es gibt nämlich keinen.


Richtig. Deswegen behaupte ich das ja auch nicht.

Ich hab ja nur gesagt, daß man DRM Systeme differenziert betrachten muß. Zum Beispiel sind einmalige Aktivierungen ja ein anderes Kaliber als Always on und das wiederum was anderes als OnLive.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Das sind irgendwie merkwürdige Beispiele. Cheatfrei hat ja nichts mit DRM zutun, absolut nicht. Die absolute Sicherheit, kein geduptes Item zu kaufen hat auch nichts mit DRM an sich zutun, sondern das ist eine Designentscheidung des Entwicklers, dass die Daten auf dem Server verbleiben.


Das ergibt sich aber aus DRM Maßnahmen.

Angenommen, ich habe Spiel X, bei dem ich mich mit dem neuem Personalausweis einloggen muss, um reinzukommen.
Dann kann ich nur cheaten, bis das bemerkt wird, danach war's das. 



> 100% Beweisbarkeit? Für was? Welche Einlogdaten? Die Einlogdaten, die ich benötige, weil es sich um ein DRM Spiel handelt?


Spiele CD/DVD verloren/zerkratzt/zerstört? Mit bestimmten DRMs kein Problem: einfach einloggen, neu runterladen- fertig.

Zack: ein Vorteil eines DRMs



> Warum kann ich nicht einfach, ohne Einschränkung, ein Spiel an Freunde verleihen? Man brauch doch nur die Lizenz vom Spiel temporär auf einen anderen Account transferieren, wahlweise für 5, 10 oder 30 Tage. Danach wird die Lizenz ohne weiteres zutun zurück übertragen. Oder nehmen wir Spiele verkaufen, warum ist es nicht mit drei Handgriffen möglich, ein Spiel von einem Account zu lösen und auf einen anderen zu übertragen?


Genau das meine ich doch: das, was du beschreibst, ist doch auch ein DRM. Und das betrachtest du anders als ein "Always On" DRM. Also differenzierst du.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...Angenommen: Wohnungsbrand, alle Spielepackungen und Keys verbrannt.
> 
> Meine Steam Einlogdaten weiß ich noch, also komme ich an sämtliche meiner Steam Spiele.
> ....
> ...


 Dieser Vorteil hat aber nichts mit dem DRM von Steam, Origin usw. zu tun.


> You can always re-download games bought at GOG.com via the “My account” page.


Downloads and games - FAQ - GOG.com


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dieser Vorteil hat aber nichts mit dem DRM von Steam, Origin usw. zu tun.
> 
> Downloads and games - FAQ - GOG.com


Ich sag ja: man muss differenzieren. 

Letztendlich nimmst du mit dem Runterladen eines GoG Spiels ja auch nur dein *Recht*(!) wahr, die *digitalen*(!) Inhalte, die in deinem Account ge-*managed*(!) werden, nutzen zu können ...


----------



## MisterSmith (2. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich sag ja: man muss differenzieren.
> 
> Letztendlich nimmst du mit dem Runterladen eines GoG Spiels ja auch nur dein *Recht*(!) wahr, die *digitalen*(!) Inhalte, die in deinem Account ge-*managed*(!) werden, nutzen zu können ...


 Stimmt, wenn man es so sieht hast du absolut recht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2012)

Der große Vorteil von gog ist eben, dass die Spiele ohne Client laufen. Also selbst wenn es die Server nicht mehr geben würde, könntest du einfach ganz normal die Spiele weiterspielen. Was bei Steam, Origin usw. nicht so einfach gehen würde. Leider.


----------



## shippy74 (2. August 2012)

Uh DRM wo ich mich mit meinem Personalausweis einloggen muss, da läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter, kann doch nicht dein ernst sein das du das wirklich als gut empfinden würdest?? 

Das mit dem Wohnungsbrand könnte stimmen, dann ist alles weg. Wobei meine Spiel dann das letzte wäre was mir sorgen macht wen die Bude abfackelt.
Hab aber auch nicht die Lust dir dauernd deine Argumente zu zerpflücken das es nichts bringt, du stehst halt auf diesen "Service" ist ja auch in Ordnung, gibt halt nur Leute die wollen das nicht, aber die werden nicht gefragt. Solange es genug Leute gibt die alles nur von der Positiven Seite betrachten wird es nicht mehr besser sondern nur noch schlimmer. Aber wie andere schon gesagt haben, wenn man Steam Akzeptiert braucht man sich nicht im Gegenzug über Origin oder Ubilancher aufzuregen, ist nämlich alles der gleiche Müll. Der einzige Unterschied sind die Preise die ihr bezahlt,in Form der Angebote, wofür ihr übertreiben gesagt eure Seele verkauft.
So sind die Menschen,je billiger sie etwas bekommen,desto eher sind sie bereit,dafür die Hosen runter zu lassen.


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Uh DRM wo ich mich mit meinem Personalausweis einloggen muss, da läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter, kann doch nicht dein ernst sein das du das wirklich als gut empfinden würdest??


Ich kann doch Vorteile eines solchen Systems nennen, ohne daß ich es befürworte.



> Das mit dem Wohnungsbrand könnte stimmen, dann ist alles weg. Wobei meine Spiel dann das letzte wäre was mir sorgen macht wen die Bude abfackelt.


Ändert nix daran, daß du dir irgendwann ggfalls Spiele neukaufen müsstest und dir das mit DRM sparen könntest 



> ... du stehst halt auf diesen "Service" ist ja auch in Ordnung, ...


Nö, ich "differenziere" nur.


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> shippy74 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Uh DRM wo ich mich mit meinem Personalausweis  einloggen muss, da läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter, kann doch nicht  dein ernst sein das du das wirklich als gut empfinden würdest??
> ...


 Ich sehe gerade, meine Antwort gestern war etwas übereilt.
Es kommt ja ganz darauf an, wie das DRM um die Nutzung des Personalausweises herum gestrickt ist.

Das fängt ja schon bei den Grundlagen an: Wenn ich den Personalausweis irgendwo im Internet benutze, wird diese Nutzung dann irgendwo ausserhalb des Geschäftes, bei dem ich einkaufe registriert?
So daß zB in einer Regierungsdatenbank steht: "wurde am 23.4.12 für den Artikel_ Alice im Ständerland*_ bei _www.ab18videos.at _verwendet."

Meinen bisherigen Personalausweis habe ich ja auch schon mal als Kopie bei einem ab18 Händler eingereicht, um entsprechende Artikel bestellen zu können. Aber da ist eben sichergestellt, daß nur der Händler den zu sehen bekommt und keine zentrale Datenbank meine Einkäufe erfasst.


Als nächstes steht die Frage an, was denn genau mit einer Spielelizenz passiert, die mit einem Personalausweis verknüpft wurde.
Man könnte ja durch aus ein faires DRM System mit Wiederverkaufbarkeit, Ausleihbarkeit etc daraus machen.


Sprich: wenn es fair ist und nur lesend auf den Perso zugreift, würde ich so ein System durchaus befürworten.


*Fun fact: Dieser Titel taucht in diversen Listen à la  "die 10 lustigsten Pornotitel" auf - den gibt's aber scheinbar gar  nicht. Erwähnt wird ein Film mit diesem Titel in Terry Gilliam's "König  der Fischer", kann dort aber genausogut erfunden sein, weil es sich bei  KdF ja nicht um eine Dokumentation handelt.


----------



## ING (3. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus einem anderen Thread:


verstehe natürlich das du deinen "erfolgspost" gerne kopierst aber dann kopiere bitte auch die gegenargumente dazu oder sollen wir jetzt wieder von vorne anfangen? zum (abstrusen) punkt 1 will ich dir aber noch eine kleine analogie geben:

die letzte mehrwertsteuererhöhung war was ganz tolles weil ursprünglich geplant wurde sie zu senken, man hat sich bei der umsetzung aber dann doch entschieden sie zu erhöhen aber weil man ursprünglich senken wollte ist sie jetzt was gutes 

---------------------------------------------

ansonsten sind deine ganzen genannten drm vorteile erstmal plattformunabhängig und können genauso pro origin ausgelegt werden. auch wenn ich es perfide finde drm als cheatschutz zu missbrauchen könnte es doch auch sein das ea es mit origin schafft einen besserern cheaterschutz zu entwickeln als die anderen plattformen die dann ggf. auch noch extra geld vom publisher dafür haben wollen. deshalb macht es erstmal keinen sinn drm als vorteil für steam auszulegen.

sei doch ehrlich, es geht dir ausschließlich um deine eigene bequemlichkeit, du hast dich bei steam eingerichtet und fühlst dich wohl da und willst nicht wechseln, versteh ich aber genauso gut hat jemand das recht sich zb. bei origin einzurichten. welches nun besser oder schlechter ist da völlig irrelevant weil es erstens subjektiv ist und zweitens sich auch jederzeit ändern kann. was ist wenn ea jetzt ein paar mille in origin steckt und es besser als steam macht?

wie gesagt, man kann gerne diskutieren welches die bessere plattform ist aber eine bzw. allen das existenzrecht absprechen zu wollen weil man selbst auf eine eingeschossen hat ist nicht fair. du kannst ali um die ecke auch nicht verbieten ne neue dönerbude aufzumachen weil dir die döner von mustafa besser schmecken


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2012)

ING schrieb:


> verstehe natürlich das du deinen "erfolgspost" gerne kopierst


Ich habe dort für mich wichtige Unterschiede zwischen Steam und Origin recht gut zusammengefasst. Warum sollte ich jetzt nochmal von vorne anfangen und eine neue Aufzählung dieser Gründe aufstellen?



> aber dann kopiere bitte auch die gegenargumente dazu oder sollen wir jetzt wieder von vorne anfangen?


Ok, hier geht's zu dem von mir zitierten Posting.



> zum (abstrusen) punkt 1 will ich dir aber noch eine kleine analogie geben:
> 
> die letzte mehrwertsteuererhöhung war was ganz tolles weil ursprünglich geplant wurde sie zu senken, man hat sich bei der umsetzung aber dann doch entschieden sie zu erhöhen aber weil man ursprünglich senken wollte ist sie jetzt was gutes


Nein, die ursprünglichen Ersteller der Planung haben jetzt einen Sympathie Bonus. Diejenigen, die die Änderung in Gang gesetzt/beschlossen haben, bekommen Syphathiepunkte abgezogen.

Allerdings ist das nicht gegeneinander aufrechenbar, weil negative Punkte nicht so ohne weiteres ausradiert werden können. Einmal verlorenes Vertrauen/Sympathie ist schwer bis gar nicht wiederherstellbar.

Bei mir haben EA mit ihren ursprünglichen Origin AGB jedenfalls mein Vertrauen in sie/meine Sympathie für sie komplett verspielt.



> ansonsten sind deine ganzen genannten drm vorteile erstmal plattformunabhängig und können genauso pro origin ausgelegt werden.


Das ist richtig, weil die ganze "DRM" Diskussion nur als Erläuterung dazu dient, daß man verschiedene DRM Systeme unterschiedlich betrachten und bewerten kann, sollte und muss.

Die angebrachten Beispiele beziehen sich ja auch nicht auf Steam, sondern sind nur Denkansätze, um einen bestimmten Aspekt zu beleuchten.



> ...könnte es doch auch sein das ea es mit origin schafft einen besserern cheaterschutz zu entwickeln als die anderen plattformen die dann ggf. auch noch extra geld vom publisher dafür haben wollen. deshalb macht es erstmal keinen sinn drm als vorteil für steam auszulegen.


Hab ich auch nicht getan.



> sei doch ehrlich, es geht dir ausschließlich um deine eigene bequemlichkeit, du hast dich bei steam eingerichtet und fühlst dich wohl da und willst nicht wechseln,


Gratulation, du hast meinen Punkt 2. gelesen.



> ... aber genauso gut hat jemand das recht sich zb. bei origin einzurichten.


Natürlich. Das ändert aber nix daran, daß ich persönlich Gründe habe, Steam gut und Origin schlecht zu finden. 



> man kann gerne diskutieren welches die bessere plattform ist aber eine bzw. allen das existenzrecht absprechen zu wollen weil man selbst auf eine eingeschossen hat ist nicht fair.


 Wer macht das denn?


----------



## shippy74 (3. August 2012)

@Worrel

ich halte nichts davon meine Daten im Internet zu verbreiten, hab weder Facebook noch sonst nen Schrott, kam die letzten 38 Jahre Ohne aus und denke das es auch so bleiben wird.
Was den Vorteil von nem DRM sein soll der um den personal Ausweis gestrickt ist versteh ich immer noch nicht. Wenn es dir um die Erkennung deines Alters geht könnte man auch Paypal nutzen. Man sollte sich auch fragen was kommt dann danach? So wie in Amerika? das ich für jeden Dreck den ich will die Kreditkarte haben muss? Erkundige dich mal wie das dort läuft und wie weit du kommst wenn du da keine Kreditkarte hast.

Und warum sollte ich meine Daten an diese Firma geben?? ich geb ja auch nicht meine Daten an ne Brauerei wenn ich Bier trinken will, Hallo? die wollen von UNS Geld und das wir IHRE Ware kaufen.  Soll ich mich als Auserwählter fühlen wenn sie so gnädig sind und ich mir ein Spiel von ihnen kaufe und auf die platte haue? Irgendwie bist du Meilen von meiner Ansicht entfernt.

Ich kann die Firmen halbwegs verstehen das sie Kunden binden wollen aber das geht auch anders.
Nähe zum Kunden suchen in einem Forum und nicht nur wenn was nicht läuft
Ab und an mal was kostenloses den Kunden zur Verfügung stellen, wenn sie trotz Millionen einnahmen nicht mehr ein paar Tausender für eine Kostenlose Map übrig haben dann läuft irgendwas total falsch.
Lan und Modding für ihre Games unterstützen soweit es halt geht.
Das wäre dann schon mal ein Anfang und zu ihrer Plattform, da wäre das Feedback sicher nicht so negativ wenn man denn folgende Sachen machen könnte:

Spiel vom Account lösen wenn es denn nicht gefällt, von mir aus auch zeitlich begrenzt bis sagen wir 6 Monate nach Aktivierung.
Patches und Updates von jedem Spiel über einen extra Downloader der auch auf anderen PCs funktioniert(Internetcafe,Kumpel), in den man sich von mir aus auch einloggen müsste.
Spielen vom Singelplayer ohne Online zu sein oder zuerst ein langatmiges update über die Plattform zu ziehen.
Abschalten des Shops und der Werbung als Option geben.

Das wäre ein Anfang und wenn das so wäre hätte ich und sicher auch viele andere ein kleineres Problem mit diesen Plattformen. So wie es jetzt läuft schikaniert es mehr den Kunden,wie es ihm nützt.
Schau dich mal im Netz um, die Raubkopien die am meisten geladen werden sind von Spielen die auf Steam und Co setzen und nun frag dich mal warum? Liegt nicht nur daran das die Leute das Spiel nicht wollen sondern wohl eher das sie die Plattform nicht mögen.
Was bleibt dir auch anderes übrig wenn man wegen Internet usw sein gekauftes Spiel zb nicht updaten oder gar installieren kann, Hersteller anschreiben? kannst du vergessen hab ich wegen dem Januar update von BF3 versucht und noch nicht mal ne Antwort bekommen, wenn ich das Spiel jetzt Spielen wollte wäre ich besser dran wenn ich es mir Illegal,bei nem Kumpel mit gutem Internet, ziehen würde, da sind alles Updates dabei und Online kann man glaube ich auch Spielen.Bin mir da aber nicht 100% Sicher.

Die ganzen Probleme die EA und Co hat sind Hausgemachte Probleme und der Grund dafür ist ,das SIE den Hals nicht voll bekommen. Jede Reaktion die gemacht wird löst eine Gegenreaktion aus und je mehr sie die Kunden einschränken desto mehr gehen die andere Wege.
Die Musik Industrie hat das erkannt und Reagiert, die Spiele Industrie läuft noch mit der Dollar Brille durch die Gegend und sieht nix.


----------



## ING (3. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich habe dort für mich wichtige Unterschiede zwischen Steam und Origin recht gut zusammengefasst. Warum sollte ich jetzt nochmal von vorne anfangen und eine neue Aufzählung dieser Gründe aufstellen?


und warum soll ich jetzt wieder anfangen die gleichen gegenargumente aufzuzählen / zu kopieren? dann drehen wir uns im kreis, immerhin heißt du damit direkt auf meinen beitrag "geantwortet"...

und den link zum thread kannste dir schenken, klickt sowieso keiner an 



Worrel schrieb:


> Bei mir haben EA mit ihren ursprünglichen Origin AGB jedenfalls mein Vertrauen in sie/meine Sympathie für sie komplett verspielt.


also ist es wichtiger für dich wie etwas geplant war als wie es dann letztlich veröffentlicht wurde? man kann das auch so drehen das sich origin während der entwicklung positiv verändert hat aber steam ins negative weil es von einer "patchplattform" zur allerersten drm distributionsplattform wurde.



Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, weil die ganze "DRM" Diskussion nur als Erläuterung dazu dient, daß man verschiedene DRM Systeme unterschiedlich betrachten und bewerten kann, sollte und muss.
> 
> Die angebrachten Beispiele beziehen sich ja auch nicht auf Steam, sondern sind nur Denkansätze, um einen bestimmten Aspekt zu beleuchten.
> 
> Hab ich auch nicht getan.


mmh, du versuchst in einem origin thread drm zurechtfertigen, wenn ich dich nicht besser kennen würde, würde ich meinen du argumentierst hier pro origin 



Worrel schrieb:


> Gratulation, du hast meinen Punkt 2. gelesen.


ja, aber ich behaupte das ist der einzigste punkt um den es dir geht und der relativiert sich nunmal weil er rein subjektiv ist.



Worrel schrieb:


> Wer macht das denn?


du, in dem du dich in einer tour über die existenz von origin beschwerst und es als überflüssig bezeichnest aber steam gleichzeitig in den himmel lobst und willst das dies die einzigste plattform ist / bleibt, nicht weil es richtig ist sondern weil es für dich bequemer ist.


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich meine Daten an diese Firma  geben?? ich geb ja auch nicht meine Daten an ne Brauerei wenn ich Bier  trinken will,


Damit du bei Verlust deines Datenträgers  trotzdem weiter auf das Spiel zugreifen kannst - Bier, was du verlierst,  ist unwiederbringlich verloren, egal, wem du welche Daten gibst, daher  ist das Beispiel unpassend.



> Ab und an mal was kostenloses  den Kunden zur Verfügung stellen, wenn sie trotz Millionen einnahmen  nicht mehr ein paar Tausender für eine Kostenlose Map übrig haben dann  läuft irgendwas total falsch.
> Lan und Modding für ihre Games unterstützen soweit es halt geht.


Das soll jetzt kein Kritikpunkt in Richtung Steam sein, oder?

Von  denen gibt es kostenlose Spiele (Alien Swarm, TF2, DotA2 afaik auch)  mit zig Inhaltsupdates (TF2, L4D2, Portal Editor)  und Steamworks (einer  Moddingschnittstelle zur einfachen Verteilung und erstellung von  Userinhalten) ... ne, damit kannst du nicht Steam/Valve meinen.



> Abschalten des Shops und der Werbung als Option geben.


Die  Werbeeinblendungen kannst du in den Optionen abstellen und brauchst in  Steam nichts anderes zu sehen zu bekommen als deine Spiele library. Mit  Desktop Shortcuts zu den Steam spielen siehst du wahrscheinlich nicht  mal die.



ING schrieb:


> also ist es wichtiger für dich wie etwas geplant war als wie es dann letztlich veröffentlicht wurde?


Ich hab schlicht kein Vertrauen, daß die a) verantwortlich mit meinen Daten umgehen, wenn sie schon darüber nachgedacht haben, diese an Dritte zu verkaufen; b) ein seltsames Verständnis von persönlichen und nicht persönlichen Daten haben; c) schon eine ellenlange Liste an Spieleservern ausgestellt haben - teilweise von Spielen, die grad mal ein gutes Jahr auf dem Buckel haben.



> mmh, du versuchst in einem origin thread drm zurechtfertigen, wenn ich dich nicht besser kennen würde, würde ich meinen du argumentierst hier pro origin


Ich versuche nicht, DRM zu rechtfertigen, sondern ich sage, daß man verschiedene DRM Systeme unterschiedlich bewerten muss.
Denn GoG, Steam, AlwaysOn oder Onlive sind grundverschiedene DRM Systeme.



> ja, aber ich behaupte das ist der einzigste punkt um den es dir geht und der relativiert sich nunmal weil er rein subjektiv ist.


Ja, aber ich behaupte, es ist nur einer von vier Punkten, die ich genannt habe.



> du, in dem du dich in einer tour über die existenz von origin beschwerst und es als überflüssig bezeichnest aber steam gleichzeitig in den himmel lobst und willst das dies die einzigste plattform ist / bleibt, nicht weil es richtig ist sondern weil es für dich bequemer ist.


 Nur weil ich Argumente für und gegen etwas bringe, sage ich noch lange nicht, daß a) meine Meinung objektiv ist und auch nicht daß b) alle anderen und meiner Meinung gegenüberstehenden Fakten falsch, nichtig und auslöschungswürdig sind. oO

Das ist ja, als ob ich sage "Dieter Bohlen ist ein arroganter Sack" und das gleichbedeutend wäre mit "Hängt den Bohlen auf!!!"


----------



## shippy74 (3. August 2012)

@Worrel

Nö das sollte keine Kritik gegen Steam sein, das sollte zeigen wie man ALLE diese Programme Kundenfreundlicher machen könnte, aber ich hab den Eindruck du willst mit aller Gewalt gegen Origin Quengeln und Steam als die Überplattform hinstellen, keine Ahnung ob du für Steam Arbeitest oder nicht mehr in der Lage bist eigenständig in ein Geschäft zu gehen, ist mir aber auch egal.
Da du gar-nicht Verstehen willst um was es mir und anderen hier geht, du Argumentierst hier wild um dich und legst dir alles aus wie du es brauchst. Werde glücklich mit deinem Steam und bitte bitte kauf dir noch heute 3 Spiele, weil die armen Publisher  brauchen immer Geld.

PS: ich spiele nun seid mehr als 20 Jahren und mir ist bis jetzt noch nie ne CD kaputt gegangen, kann daran liegen das ich weiß wie man Datenträger behandelt. Aber wenn morgen jemand ne Atombombe neben meine Wohnung schmeißt dann sind sie wohl alle verloren, gut das du dann noch deinen Account hast, aus dem Grund solltest du vielleicht heute noch 6 neue Spiele bei Steam kaufen, man weiß ja nie ...
Ich gebe es jetzt auf, nicht weil ich dich belehren will, sondern weil du den Eindruck vermittelst das NUR deine Meinung zählt. Also bringt es nichts mit dir weiter zu Diskutieren ,da du  der festen Meinung bist ,das wenn dir Steam gefällt, es jedem gefallen muss. Auf jeden Fall kommst du so Rüber.


----------



## ING (3. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab schlicht kein Vertrauen, daß die a) verantwortlich mit meinen Daten umgehen, wenn sie schon darüber nachgedacht haben, diese an Dritte zu verkaufen; b) ein seltsames Verständnis von persönlichen und nicht persönlichen Daten haben; c) schon eine ellenlange Liste an Spieleservern ausgestellt haben - teilweise von Spielen, die grad mal ein gutes Jahr auf dem Buckel haben.


ok, aber ich finde es genauso wenig vertrauenserweckend eine patch plattform entwickeln zu wollen die spielern helfen soll die dann aber als drm plattform das licht der welt erblickt und drm im spielemarkt etabliert weil sie sämtlichen hl fans aufgezwungen wurde.

wenigstens war ea so ehrlich und hats in die agb's geschrieben, was valve da in der steam anfangszeit so getrieben hat weiß auch keiner wirklich. aber das ist jetzt rein spekulativ 



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich versuche nicht, DRM zu rechtfertigen, sondern ich sage, daß man verschiedene DRM Systeme unterschiedlich bewerten muss.
> Denn GoG, Steam, AlwaysOn oder Onlive sind grundverschiedene DRM Systeme.


die aber alle das gleiche ziel verfolgen.



Worrel schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich behaupte, es ist nur einer von vier Punkten, die ich genannt habe.


ok, wir werden sehen wohin das noch führt 



Worrel schrieb:


> Nur weil ich Argumente für und gegen etwas bringe, sage ich noch lange nicht, daß a) meine Meinung objektiv ist und auch nicht daß b) alle anderen und meiner Meinung gegenüberstehenden Fakten falsch, nichtig und auslöschungswürdig sind. oO


ich hab auch nicht von den anderen meinungen gesprochen sondern von deinen aussagen das origin überflüssig ist. ich hab kein problem damit wenn du sagst das dir steam besser gefällt aber zu sagen das origin überflüssig ist weil dir steam besser gefällt ist nonsens.

ich bin der meinung das es bei 99% der leute der einzigste grund ist warum sie sich an origin stören aber selbst steam nutzen, das mit dem datenschutz wird gerne als grund vorgeschoben aber die agb's unterscheiden sich aktuell nicht von denen anderer plattformen. das sämtliche agb's dieser plattformen vor dem deutschen gesetz mehr als wackelig sind sollte bekannt sein was es ohnehin schwer macht mit "vertrauen" zu argumentieren.



Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist ja, als ob ich sage "Dieter Bohlen ist ein arroganter Sack" und das gleichbedeutend wäre mit "Hängt den Bohlen auf!!!"


da würd ich aber nochmal ein auge zudrücken


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @Worrel
> 
> Nö das sollte keine Kritik gegen Steam sein, das sollte zeigen wie man ALLE diese Programme Kundenfreundlicher machen könnte, ...


Da das Punkte sind, die du von ALLEN Plattformen dieser Art erwartest und Steam die von mir genannten Aspekte schon beinhaltet ... würde sich daraus nicht logisch ergeben, daß Steam besser IST als der Rest...? 



> aber ich hab den Eindruck du willst mit aller Gewalt gegen Origin Quengeln und Steam als die Überplattform hinstellen, keine Ahnung ob du für Steam Arbeitest


Darf ich nicht einfach eine Meinung haben, diese mit Argumenten begründen, die mir wichtig sind?
Muß ich unter jedes Posting drunterschreiben, daß das alles selbstverständlich nur _meine Meinung_ ist, und ich damit nicht die Abschaffung von Origin für den Weltfrieden fordere?

btw: Quengeln geht anders und nein, ich arbeite nicht für Steam. 




> oder nicht mehr in der Lage bist eigenständig in ein Geschäft zu gehen,


Leider bin ich ebensowenig wie du in der Lage, mich mit anderen Menschen in natura zu unterhalten, weshalb wir uns nur hier im Forum zutexten ... _wait a minute_ ...



> Da du gar-nicht Verstehen willst um was es mir und anderen hier geht, du Argumentierst hier wild um dich und legst dir alles aus wie du es brauchst.


Worum geht es dir denn genau? Daß Steam und Origin ähnlich sind, ist klar. Ich hab halt 4 gut fundierte Gründe, gegen Origin zu sein, weil Steam in diesen besser ist (Achtung: das ist nur meine Meinung!!!!111elf). 



> PS: ich spiele nun seid mehr als 20 Jahren und mir ist bis jetzt noch nie ne CD kaputt gegangen, kann daran liegen das ich weiß wie man Datenträger behandelt.


a) ich hab mal eine nagelneue CD verliehen. Die sah danach aus, als hätte sie jemand mal kurz über den Asphalt gezogen ...
b) einige CDs, die jetzt ca. 20 Jahre alt sind, haben Probleme, ausgelesen zu werden (ja, original CDs, keine Rohlinge)



> Aber wenn morgen jemand ne Atombombe neben meine Wohnung schmeißt dann sind sie wohl alle verloren, gut das du dann noch deinen Account hast, aus dem Grund solltest du vielleicht heute noch 6 neue Spiele bei Steam kaufen, man weiß ja nie ...


Ich sagte Hausbrand, nicht Atombombe. Alternativ könnte man noch Überschwemmung oder Hauszerstörung durch Stürme nehmen.

Und natürlich ist die eigene Spielesammlung in solchen Momenten am wichtigsten - was denn sonst?



> ...da du der festen Meinung bist ,das wenn dir Steam gefällt, es jedem gefallen muss.


Ähm, nein.
Ich bringe nur Argumente, die meine Meinung nach eher für Steam sprechen als für Origin. Wenn du Origin trotzdem nutzen willst - nur zu, ich kann dich ja eh nicht aufhalten.




ING schrieb:


> ok, aber ich finde es genauso wenig vertrauenserweckend eine patch plattform entwickeln zu wollen die spielern helfen soll die dann aber als drm plattform das licht der welt erblickt und drm im spielemarkt etabliert weil sie sämtlichen hl fans aufgezwungen wurde.


Stell dir vor es ist kurz nach 2000. Du entwickelst gerade/demnächst den Nachfolger zu einem der erfolgreichsten Shooter der Generation. Und du entwickelst parallel dazu eine Plattform, mit der du auch Spiele verkaufen möchtest.

Würdest du da ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen, dein Spiel ohne jeglichen Kopierschutz herauszubringen?



> die aber alle das gleiche ziel verfolgen.


Na-türlich verfolgen alle DRMs das Ziel, DRM zu sein. Aber ob ich mit der Kopie der Software machen kann, was ich will (GoG) oder ob ich nur noch das produzierte Bild der Software geliefert bekomme (OnLive), ist doch was Grundverschiedenes.



> ok, wir werden sehen wohin das noch führt


Werden wir nicht.  



> ich hab auch nicht von den anderen meinungen gesprochen sondern von deinen aussagen das origin überflüssig ist.


Halt stop! Wo hab ich das gesagt?



> daß sämtliche agb's dieser plattformen vor dem deutschen gesetz mehr als wackelig sind sollte bekannt sein was es ohnehin schwer macht mit "vertrauen" zu argumentieren.


Wieso? Valve muss doch nur eine "deinstallieren und in Geschenk umwandeln" Option ins Rechtsklickmenu der Spiele einbauen, schon wär alles in Butter.


----------



## ING (4. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stell dir vor es ist kurz nach 2000. Du entwickelst gerade/demnächst den Nachfolger zu einem der erfolgreichsten Shooter der Generation. Und du entwickelst parallel dazu eine Plattform, mit der du auch Spiele verkaufen möchtest.
> 
> Würdest du da ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen, dein Spiel ohne jeglichen Kopierschutz herauszubringen?


nein aber das ist keine rechtfertigung für eine drm plattform die das weiterverkaufen ihrer (und alle die über die plattform vertreiben) spiele unterbindet gezwungener maßen zu etablieren, man hat due publicity von hl2 schlicht schamlos ausgenutzt. kopierschütze (wtf ist die mehrzahl von "kopierschutz"???) gabs damals auch schon, steam ist in erster konsequenz eine drm verkaufsplattform (geworden) die jedesmal gestartet werden muss bevor man spielen will.



Worrel schrieb:


> Na-türlich verfolgen alle DRMs das Ziel, DRM zu sein.


ich hatte da eher sowas profanes wie "mehr kohle!" im sinn 



Worrel schrieb:


> Werden wir nicht.


du wirst schon sehen 



Worrel schrieb:


> Halt stop! Wo hab ich das gesagt?


das impliziert sich dadurch das du sagst das du origin nicht willst / brauchst und in jedem origin thread versuchst origin schlecht zu reden aber gleichzeitig immer propagierst das steam viel besser ist.

ansonsten verstehe ich auch nicht was dein problem mit origin ist? du wirst ja nicht gezwungen es zu nutzen, zumindestens nicht mehr als valve einen zwingt steam zu nutzen...



Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso? Valve muss doch *nur* eine "deinstallieren und in Geschenk umwandeln" Option ins Rechtsklickmenu der Spiele einbauen, schon wär alles in Butter.


ähm ja, frag dich mal warum das in den letzten 8 jahren nicht passiert ist wenn es doch sooooo einfach ist. desweiteren trifft dies nicht nur auf valve zu, deine antwort klingt so als ob "valve wird das vermutlich bald richten, alle anderen eher nicht".

für das wort "nur" geb ich dir jetzt jedenfalls einen tadel


----------

